# Very interesting



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Eureka! Live


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry to drop in here, reason:
http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/members/frank-id.html
responds with
_This user has not registered and therefore does not have a profile to view._

If frank-id is unregistered how why can he still participate? Forum mysteries.
_
Trying to get a view why ezrv does not get responses. 
http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...s-into-roof-fills-rain-class-c.html#post15373
http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...s-into-roof-fills-rain-class-c.html#post15373


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Here I am.....*

How may I be of value for you? Frank


----------

